
LinkedIn alternative from the people behind JSONresume - saintPirelli
https://jaresume.com/
======
thomasfromcdnjs
Hey everyone, just saw that Jaresume was posted here, awesome!

Though we only really went live about 10 days ago so there isn't a huge amount
to see yet.

We have slowly been emailing some users from JSONResume and you can read our
invite here ->
[https://pastebin.com/raw/vKFy3Lx7](https://pastebin.com/raw/vKFy3Lx7)

To re-iterate what is on the homepage and email campaign;

    
    
      we simply want to build a minimum feature set for professional networking.
    

\---

Warning: The site barely-barely works on mobile yet.

\---

Today we are working on an address book. Tomorrow, we will start polishing our
mobile view/app.

You can view our design on Figma (they rock) ->
[https://www.figma.com/file/GrAnw8HH38pBPoeUY0bOjGk5/JAResume...](https://www.figma.com/file/GrAnw8HH38pBPoeUY0bOjGk5/JAResume?node-
id=43:93)

Site is built with Next.js, Koa and Fastly (also rock)

\---

Team:

[https://jaresume.com/thomas](https://jaresume.com/thomas)

[https://jaresume.com/rolandsharp](https://jaresume.com/rolandsharp)

[https://jaresume.com/john](https://jaresume.com/john)

And obviously thanks to all of the contributors to JSON Resume over the years.
It will be maintained independently and we hope to invest more time into it.

Curious to hear everyones thoughts!?!

------
epscylonb
This looks really, really good. Super fast as well. There's definitely space
for a version of LinkedIn that's simpler to use and puts the resume front and
center.

